# Where to buy glass inflow/outflows



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I might be lucky enough to get an acrylic display tank in the living room for our new rainbow fish. Where can I find the glass inlet and outlet filter pipes? ADG sells the ADA lily pipes, but $60-150 is way more than what I'm willing to spend. They don't have to be glass, just something that's clear and won't discolor, like acrylic, etc.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

wow. I emailed this guy just last night about some. Maybe I'll get a response.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=89160#post89160


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

He's not having any more made until at least the fall and he's out of the original run of them. I emailed him a while back also. 

If you take a plastic set of pipes or mail one to a glass blowing company they will replicate them for you using glass. Be forewarned that this will still cost about $30-$40 per pipe. Glass products such as these are still hand blown and there's just no other way of making them.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw IUnknown's post and emailed him about it. $75 for a complete set is ok with me. There's no rush because we don't even have the tank yet. We'll see what happens....


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Just buying the stuff from ADA is looking better and better. I'd say it's fair to charge a premium when you are the only person able to provide a product. Basically, ADA has two components of their prices. The first is the product. The second is the service of providing the product, which is easy for people to underestimate until they start trying to set things up. I CAN NOT get the tank or the pipes anywhere else. 

I am glad he's having these pipes made though. They'll prolly be ready by the time I am.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Is there a cheap *clear* plastic knockoff available? Just a U-pipe, reasonably priced?


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Is there a cheap *clear* plastic knockoff available? Just a U-pipe, reasonably priced?


If you're looking for just the U-pipe itself, Dr. Foster and Smith has one.
It's 1-1/4" OD though...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4024&N=2004+113793


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone recently posted about a bending device that could be used to make them out of plastic pipe. My concern with that is that the plastic might haze or turn white over time, defeating the purpose. I searched the net and even posted about online sources of 5/8 rigid tubing. I got a few recommendations but the companies never responded to my emails. I guess since I wasn't buying 50 ft of the stuff I wasn't worth their time. :icon_roll


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Cheeseybacon said:


> If you're looking for just the U-pipe itself, Dr. Foster and Smith has one.
> It's 1-1/4" OD though...
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4024&N=2004+113793


Yeah I saw that, but the diameter is just a little large... 5/8 or 3/4 would be better.

You can bend pvc pipe by inserting a metal spring, thus preventing it from collapsing. Not sure about clear plastic either.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Greg emailed me back a little while ago and said he might make a new batch since he's been getting a lot of requests. If any of you are interested in his kits go ahead and email.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

here's the thread that was alluded to above:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16563&highlight=bending
interesting idea, but haven't heard of anyone else with success yet besides BOTIA. I agree that bending clear plastic could cause unsightly discoloration, but I'm sure it depends on the material being heated and bent. if I had access to clear tubing locally I'd give it a shot, as I'm looking for some clear lilly pipes in a couple of different sizes. (i'd LOVE to have some in my 1 gallon glass vase nano. maybe some rigid 1/4" tubing would work if I could find something small enough to put inside to bend it. Anyway I'd also like some for my 29 (possibly upgrading to 40-65 sometime soon) which could be full-size. Interesting ideas going around here...

Oqsy


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Here's some info*

Well here's the deal. I emailed Greg only this week and he said the same thing, everyone's asking for them but it will be a few MONTHS before he places an order....soo...I looked around and used his photos and the diagrams he used (found on his journal site) and sent out a few emails to local glass/plastic manufacturers and fabricators...I also contacted my school's (LSU GO TIGRES) Art department and left a message with the glass/ceramics/scuplture people...so far no word from them...but I did get in contact with a person at a local scientific glass fabricator, who is supposed to have them (1 set) ready tomorrow! YEAH!! And, for $60.00! So, once I pick them up if the work and look great, I'll post their website and email address for the person who's doing the work...I have a feeling that they're going to look great because they do all kinds of custom glass work for scientific labs...he sent me some email taking about "tubulation" and "veolocity break" (presumably on the outflow pipe) other terms which seemed to indicate he knew what he was talking about...

I told him that I'd post pics of the completed work and give everyone here the info. and he was really interested in the idea of more orders...

Oops, almost forgot...I considered the ADA tubes but for what one of those costs I cam getting a set...they're nice but I'd rather spend my $$ on something else!!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Looking forward to those pics. roud:


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Ditto what scolley said. I'm starting to think maybe a lampworking torch would work on some of the tubes laying around the lab...

Fgz


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

small delay, looks like my little project got put on the back burner (and who can blame them, they usually make things for large industrial chemical labs?) but I'm on top of them, so when I get them you'll have some pics!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Next Friday they'll be ready!! Just in time for payday too!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Any updates on these yet?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

The one thing that the ADA lili pipes have that Greg's doesn't (not a knock on his vendor as I own a set of his pipes  ) is the delicates curves of the flare. I'd almost say that you need to be placing calls to the local glass artists...folks who blow vases and bowls for a living. With the Amano pipes it's not about output velocities or coefficients of drag and such...it's all about looking like art.

Wasserpest needs to make the drive to Carmel or Santa Cruz and see what the local artisens would be able to muster.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

There could be an art element to the ADA pipes, but form is definately following function. I love my pipes from Greg - solid work at a good value. But they aren't ADA.

If you look at the ADA's  you'll see a slant to the front and the top, combined with a flare. These two things will work to eliminate trapped air when you lower them into the water, an dnot let bubbles accumulate in the opening of the pipe. And the gentle flare should improve the degree to which the water disperses across the wider diameter opening, assisting with the "softening" of the flow.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

bharada said:


> Wasserpest needs to make the drive to Carmel or Santa Cruz and see what the local artisens would be able to muster.


No promises... I still think using a fragile piece of art hanging over the tank rim isn't the best idea :wink:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Gregs pipes are very well priced. $75 and it comes with tubing and suction cups.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Greg's in kind of a hard place with these as he need to put up the front money to get them made. I know from other boards I've been on that folks are happy to tell you what they want, and even happy to buy it once you have it, but getting folks to prepay is a whole differnt matter. 

One difficulty I've face with the current design is that it's not scaled for a large tank (I guess that's why ADA makes a bunch of differnt sizes). In my 125 AGA the inlet is too short to allow for more than a 25% water change before the syphon breaks, and the lily pipe barely squeezes over the tank rim (need to remove the suction cup first). But the price was/is great and it is fully functional.

I find that the air that gets trapped at the top of the lily pipe disipates in a day...although when I first got it I used to use a large syringe with some airline tubing attaced to suck the air bubble out. Now if I could just teach my Otos to swim up the pipe to clean off the diatom buid up I'd be infine shape.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Tomorrow?!?*

They're ready, so when I pick them up tomorrow I'll post the pics!! Sure did take forever, but I'm excited!! If anyone wants a set after you've seen them PM me and let me know!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

scolley said:


> Looking forward to those pics. roud:


A little info on Internal and External Diameter would be really nice too!

Good luck. We've got our fingers crossed for them to be really sweet!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

scolley said:


> A little info on Internal and External Diameter would be really nice too!
> 
> Good luck. We've got our fingers crossed for them to be really sweet!


Yes, please tell us for what size tubing they are. I'm interested if they are the right size.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Did something go wrong?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

styxx1 said:


> They're ready, so when I pick them up tomorrow I'll post the pics!! Sure did take forever, but I'm excited!! If anyone wants a set after you've seen them PM me and let me know!


Tomarrow was 2 days ago, are we there yet?

Inquiring minds want to know!!! :tongue:

Did you get lost? forgot maybe? helloooo click click is this thing on... :icon_mrgr

I also have been waiting for these...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

No, no, nothing has went wrong. I picked them up and they look great! They are EXACTLY like the one's in the diagram (http://aquascapingjournals.com/journals/diy_lillie_pipes.htm). My roomate left town with the (*@#)%( digital camera!!! But, if you want, please contact Gene @ http://www.widgettscientific.com. Mention Michael and the inflow/outflow tubes and he'll know what you want. They'll be $55.00 for the set. I don't know about shipping options. He's shop is amazing and they really know what they're doing. He's a member of the American Scientific Glassblowers Society among other professional organizations. I encourage you to solicit him...I'm going to try and borrow another camera so I can put up some pics!!


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

Most major universities have a glass blower who might make a set on the side. If you're really handy, find a shop that does neon sign work and get a couple of glass tubes and try bending your own, all you need is a regular blow torch and a spring of suitable size to keep the tubing from kinking when bending. The tubing itself is cut to length by scoring it with rat tail file and snapping.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmm, I'd like a set of these just like the ones Greg was selling. I'd even prepay if i knew that it was doable!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Neon sign makers do not use bending springs. It is called glass blowing because they blow gently into the corked tube after it is heated to keep it from collapsing while they bend it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Michael. I contacted him about getting some made for myself.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Neon sign makers do not use bending springs. It is called glass blowing because they blow gently into the corked tube after it is heated to keep it from collapsing while they bend it.


Lighten up guy, I never said neon sign makers use springs (although one did show me the spring technique), I just said you can use one, it works fine.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

glass-gardens.com said:


> If you're really handy, find a shop that does neon sign work and get a couple of glass tubes and try bending your own, all you need is a regular blow torch and a spring of suitable size to keep the tubing from kinking when bending.


Your sentence structure was such that the two were not necessarily separate thoughts so I was just clarifying. I wasn't trying to personally attack you and I assure you I'm one of the lightest dudes on here.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

Sentence structure ??? :icon_roll


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

How about getting back on topic. 

Mike


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I thought I was the one working on my M.A. in English! LOL!! Er...back to the topic, I hope you will all hang in there for the time being I am working on getting some pics. But when I say that they are EXACTLY like the one's Greg has, they are EXACTLY like them. I am thoroughly pleased and he's a very nice man...very busy, but very nice and I think you'll all be pleased. If anyone else does happen to purchase some and get them, please PM me or better yet post your opinions on the quality of the work, etc. 

Meanwhile, I just bought some of these http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19077;category_id=3369

and these http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19067;category_id=2931 to help keep things nice and clean. As for trying it myself, I've never been one that's very good with DIY projects.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Here are two bad photos, I'll get some better ones up as soon as I get the chance to clean this crazy tank!!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

You're right! Those ARE bad pictures! But I think you get some credit for effort though! roud: 

Any updates on the diameters, internal and external? From the green tubing (Eheim?), I assume the external diameter is 12mm or 16mm?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

You didn't happen to snap any pics of the tubes before you placed them in the tank, did you?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

the idea of a smallish glass spraybar intrigues me too, seems like it could be less intrusive than even the inflow design that people are using now.

I'm still down for a set if someone wants to coordinate a group buy or has a hookup, it seems like a pita to get them fab'd as a one-off type of thing.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Kyle said:


> the idea of a smallish glass spraybar intrigues me too, seems like it could be less intrusive than even the inflow design that people are using now.
> 
> I'm still down for a set if someone wants to coordinate a group buy or has a hookup, it seems like a pita to get them fab'd as a one-off type of thing.


If that's what you want all you need do is make a decent drawing of it with dimensions and send it to a fabricator. All of the glass items like this are hand made so making 1 or 20 shouldn't make a huge difference in price.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

A glass spraybar definatly sounds like something I would be interested in...If they ever get made i would definatly buy one.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

I've done plenty of contruction and now do accounting. There is overhead whenever you change gears and start a different project. Likewise there is overhead on every workorder/invoice. A lot nicer to spread that over 1000 units rather than one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

jgc said:


> I've done plenty of contruction and now do accounting. There is overhead whenever you change gears and start a different project. Likewise there is overhead on every workorder/invoice. A lot nicer to spread that over 1000 units rather than one.


Agreed, but I don't think we're talking about thousands of units. Most of these glass manufacturing companies do lots of custom one-off pieces so they factor that into their pricing. I would think you'd have to order a ton of pieces to get a significant discount.

How would everyone want a spraybar to be designed? Would you want the el that comes off of it to be one piece too or would you just want a glass replica of the spraybar that comes with most filters?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Here are two better pics, although they're somewhat blurry I think you'll get a better idea in these...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

oh yes, it is the standard 16mm size tubing (note that yes, I do have to clean those which is what I was doing when I snapped these two pics) and they fit snuggly right over each lily pipe without being heated, no leaks whatsoever so far. I believe that the glass thickness was increased (which he asked me about prior to doing) but it was only incremental (as I was concerned about the waterflow being inhibited). They are not very heavy but they are substantial and any concerns I had about breaking them went away after I got hold of them (although they are still glass I was quite careful with them nevertheless). Ironically he said the hardest part was making the glass nipple for the suction cups (go figure)!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Hm looks pretty nice. I think if i were to design a spraybar, I'd have a U bend followed by an L with the spraybar sticking out horizontally across the top of the tank. The question is, would you want holes spraying across the tank or down the wall of the tank? 

How about a totally U shaped spraybar like the outlet, but that would spray across the back wall?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

If anyone can post clear pics of these flows please do. It's hard to tell from the provided pics. Are there "air bubbles" in the glass? It looked like ther might be some but it's impossible to know from the pics without asking. 

Would you describe the flows as pristeen and perfect?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

well, sorry about the pics, my camera is rather old...but to answer your question, yes the flow is perfect. I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

excellent, thanks.

Your sentence was worth a thousand pictures.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

*considers contacting gene*


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Tank fundage is currently limited. Several major renovations are in the works which currently will exceed any possible buget. 

However, do think a U return and a U spraybar (verticle with spray across the back) would be very sweet. Suspect they could be fairly simular, with the only two exceptions being hole placement (one with holes placed at 9 or 12 o'clock, the other at 3) and possibly with the output holes being slightly smaller and the return slightly larger (to minimize back presure).

Of course, all those holes would probably be more effort and cause a greater fabrication falure rate than lillie tubes. Sigh...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Info on the suction cups that I emailed to Aaron:



> I used adams mfg corp. 1-800-best-cup. Model number 6503-00-0301, suction cup md-long nub-bulk bg100. You have to order them in bulk, but they are the best I found. What I do is I drill the center of the suction cup (not all the way through though) so it fits around the glass nipple.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

For those that are really wanting these Lily pipes and seem to be umm not getting anywhere according to this thread..
I thought someone was going to have a bunch made and sell them, not make a gimiky thread.
If you have the cash to burn and I mean burn baby, you can buy them here...17mm for 16/22mm hose's etc.
Okay I cannot get the url to show directly to liliy pipes, so click filtration system tab on left/Lily pipes..
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&wrap=ShopADG

On a side note, "Glass Blowing" when I was just a lad a little older than a gleem in my dad's eye, sitting in front of the tv, my mom would sometime's yell over at me, Craig, "you're dad was a not a glass maker" took me a few years to understand wth she was talking about...ha
just thought I would share that bit of garb...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I wasn't trying to make a "gimmiky thread" but rather offer some advice to those people who don't want to pay the cost of the ADA brand. www.widgettscientific.com had a pair made for me that cost HALF the price. I thought people might have been interested. I had hoped others might have been as excited as I was at the prospect (and I know I'm happy as can be with mine). Additionally, I know that someone else in this thread DID place an order with them so at least there are others out there who did find the information in this thread of value. That said, I guess I'm done with making suggestions here...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

styxx1 - IMO you've done a great job! roud: You found a place to get these things made, your shown us how/where to get them made for themselves. And it appears that other people (one at least) may have already done so.

In my book that's a service to the community! Thanks. I know who to turn to now when I decide to go buy a larger pair, since I don't make enough money to spring for the ADAs. Thanks. :icon_bigg


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

You didn't make a gimmicky thread. You did what no one else had been able to do. You've provided individuals with a means of ordering these items on a case by case basis. Attempts to setup group buys have been sporadic at best and not largely successful because of the very nature of a group buy. What you have done is enabled me to order these items, if I choose, whenever I choose, regardless of whether or not other people are interested at the time. You've basically provided an ordering system for the items at a reasonable price. So now there's ADA and ..... this. To me that's a big step.

Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

styxx1 said:


> I wasn't trying to make a "gimmiky thread" but rather offer some advice to those people who don't want to pay the cost of the ADA brand. www.widgettscientific.com had a pair made for me that cost HALF the price. I thought people might have been interested. I had hoped others might have been as excited as I was at the prospect (and I know I'm happy as can be with mine). Additionally, I know that someone else in this thread DID place an order with them so at least there are others out there who did find the information in this thread of value. That said, I guess I'm done with making suggestions here...


Yes, I ordered two pair to be made. They should be in in a couple of weeks as I had to have mine shipped. I will post pictures when they come in. I really don't see the merit of having a bunch made and selling them as kits other than the fact that people are lazy and won't do it themselves otherwise. :tongue:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Yes, I ordered two pair to be made. They should be in in a couple of weeks as I had to have mine shipped. I will post pictures when they come in.


Yes - Please do let us know how these turn out. And did you order the same size as styxx1? I'm curious because I'm considering ordering a larger pair.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

They are close to the same size.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> They are close to the same size.


But not _the same _ size? Not inner diameter of 12mm, for that's what styxx1 would have to have had to fit without stretching.

What I'm trying to get to here is an understanding of how well they accommodate new sizes. for instance I'd like something with an inner diameter of 15-16 mm, but I don't know if that's a problem for them.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, the same size tubing. I plan on using them with Eheims and they use the 16mm or 17mm ID tubing so the OD of the pipe has to be the same 16mm. With a wall thickness of about 2mm that would give an ID of about 12mm as you said. I think it will be plenty of flow. 

I actually prefer to have more of a jet effect from the outflow to increase circulation. It is my opinion that this is why everyone is seeing such great pearling and growth when they have the diffusers with powerheads pushing the CO2 bubbles around the tank....but that is another thread.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Let us know how the next batch of tubes are, after i move i think i'll bite the bullet and order a set.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> I thought someone was going to have a bunch made and sell them, not make a gimiky thread.


I've got another order coming in around the middle of November. I will let everyone know when they arrive.
Greg


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Yeah, the same size tubing. I plan on using them with Eheims and they use the 16mm or 17mm ID tubing so the OD of the pipe has to be the same 16mm. With a wall thickness of about 2mm that would give an ID of about 12mm as you said. I think it will be plenty of flow.
> 
> I actually prefer to have more of a jet effect from the outflow to increase circulation. It is my opinion that this is why everyone is seeing such great pearling and growth when they have the diffusers with powerheads pushing the CO2 bubbles around the tank....but that is another thread.


Well, just be careful about the ID of the lilys when you are hooking up to an Eheim filter that uses 16mm ID Tubing. Here's what I've observed. I've measured very carefully, and of the conclusions I'm certain...

[Rant]
I've got a two pair of IUnknown's lilys, which appear to be virtually identical to those described in this thread. They have an Internal diameter of about 7/16" or around 11.5 mm. When I was running my Eheim 2026 (16/22 hose) out _through both of them_ at the same time, I get 90% of my rated 250 gph flow, or 225 gph. I'm sure the restriction that is slowing things down has got to be due to the in-line crapola I'm sending the water through. Nothing else in-line has an ID diameter with an area as small as the are of the combined lilies.

But I recently bought a 2nd 2026, and stole one of the lilys to be the outflow for the new filter. Now the combined flow is just barely 350 gph - total for one 2026 pushing out one lily, the other 2026 out through the other lily. Why not 450 gph (225 + 225)? or maybe 475 (225 for the 2026 with the in-line stuff, and 250 for the unrestricted one)?

Simple. Because the 2026 cannot push hard enough to move 250 gph through a 11.5 mm tube. It appears to push it at something closer to 175 gph. 

So more speed due to a narrow tube? Maybe. But just make sure that inner diameter does not get too small. 11.5 mm ID just too small for my 2026's, and I want larger.

Speed is good to help flow. But so is more water.

Oh yeah, all these measurements were taken with Eheim elbows that have an ID of about 14mm. I suspect that is about the reasonable lower limit for a 2026.
[/Rant]


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I suppose I shall find out soon enough. That is the exact filter I plan on getting to run these with so I'll let ya know.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

IUnknown said:


> I've got another order coming in around the middle of November. I will let everyone know when they arrive.
> Greg


You can plan on hearing from me


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> I've got another order coming in around the middle of November. I will let everyone know when they arrive.
> Greg


Hey Greg, any chance you will be ordering anything with larger diameter than the last ones?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I can look into it and draw up some new drawings. Whats the next size up that people are looking for?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I was looking for something that wouldn't constrict the flow on 2026's, which means an ID something less than 16mm, maybe in the ID 14-15 mm range.

But don't have any larger ones made up yet - not for me anyway. A couple of days ago I gave styxx1's guy a yell, and he may be working a pair for me. Not sure yet. Thanks though. :icon_bigg 

BTW - sent him links to the ADA pipes, and he's investigating making similar. Will update when I hear something.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm looking for something for my Rena, which is 5/8ths tubing.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll need 5/8th for my XP3 as well, Greg. If you'd like me to pre-pay, I can do that. Are you still going to offer the whole kit with inlet, outlet, suction cups, and tubing?

--edit--
Oh, and I may need it to clear some eurobracing, but I'll have to get back to you on that. I don't know how wide the braces are going to be.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

I can prepay as well


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah the order I placed was for the 5/8th size. Supposed to arrive beginning of next month. I'll keep you guys updated.
greg


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

*waits not-so-patiently*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm still waiting too guys. I haven't forgotten to post pics.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

::looks at wrist watch:: Same here!


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

For what I read, the fitting of the glass pipe in the tube is a general concern, and a matter of precision. 

I usually find this problem working with lower quality lab glassware. A common solution is to make the end (of the pipe) slightly conical by heat. This detail rarely increases the cost in custom made devices. The thinned terminal section should be no more than 5mm long, more can affect the grip of the tube over it; the reduced diameter no more than 1mm smaller. I have done this on some 1/2" pipes so they could fit 12mm plastic tubes. Same for other sizes.

I hope this helps whoever runs into that problem - likely the adventurous DIY enthusiasts, custom lab glassware is _very_ precise.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I went ahead and cancelled my order. My order sat long enough that I've lost interest in this project for now. I'll be watching this thread still though.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Some pics now that I have a decent camera!

http://public.fotki.com/styx70819


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I have an order arriving on Wed (11/30). Let me know if anyone is interested.
Greg


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Greg, I'm in. Let me know how to pay


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Greg, any luck with the glass spraybar instead of the usual return?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm in, PM me or otherwise let me know..

Thanks


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Question. For those of us that are filstar owners, how would you go about priming your filter with the glass intake?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm in too...please PM if the order comes through and there are enough


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Got my order all placed!

Anyone have any insight on how you prime a filstar with a glass inflow?


----------



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

I fill up my XP3 before connecting it back up. That works most of the time.
When it doesn't, I open the Quick Disconnect Valve from the top of the blue motor housing, Releasing the trapped air, Close the valves, then start the filter. and repeat this a few times.
On very few occasions (When cleaning the hoses) I had to fill the Outlet pipe with water, while the Quick Disconnect Valve is closed filling the filter, Blow on the outlet pipe to force the water into the filter and out the inlet.

How do you like the Flow of the lily pipes?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Kyle,
I use the eheim suction starter tool with some eheim 5/8" tubing at the end and jam it into the middle of the outlet pipe (it's the right size to get a good seal). You could use a turkey baster and do the same thing. Otherwise I use the old fittings to get the filter primed, turn off the canister and put the glass pipes on. For cleaning, the best thing I've found are the coil brushes,

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3896&N=2004+113162


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I will vouch for the one's Greg has, he's sold one to me, I broke the damn intake and you'll note the slots cut make the breaking direction very easy to do.
so do not bang them around!!!!!!

They will break, so will the ADA ones!, but these are so similar and 1/2 the price(less than)!

Thanks Greg,

Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

My stuff arrived today and looks great! I can't wait to get it all plumbed up


----------



## Accident (Dec 12, 2005)

bharada said:


> Greg's in kind of a hard place with these as he need to put up the front money to get them made. I know from other boards I've been on that folks are happy to tell you what they want, and even happy to buy it once you have it, but getting folks to prepay is a whole differnt matter.


They have solved that problem over on the poker chip boards. Poker chip manufacturers require large orders to do a custom set of chips. Paulson for example. We had to fill out a "Commitment to buy" form, a pre-order, if you will. When the chip count got close to the 10,000 mark, the moderator placed the order. We all got charged for the chips at that time also. I think he put the difference on a credit card($2000) to get it up to the 10,000 chip count. Anyway, I've been envolved in 2 those "Group buys" and the worked out great. I got custom made chips for a lot less than the typical run of fantasy chips cost. A paulson chip will cost you $1.10 a piece and my custom Egyptions cost me .97 cents a piece shipped. This may be the way to go w/these custom made glass pieces. There is a lot more motivation to fill a $2000 order than a $60 one. The price comes down alot also, and you can specify EXACTLY how you want them made.
Accident.
http://chiptalk.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=113


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

I hooked mine up last night! Priming my filter was a bit of a PITA, but they look great.

I was using vellum taped to the back of my tank as a back drop, which the suction cups wont stick to, so I had to cut out a couple squares. Gonna have to figure out a better solution in the long term.

At any rate, i'm loving them. My outflow had to be buried just a tad in the gravel (I'm using these on a 10 gal tank, so it isn't very deep), but I am very pleased at not having to stare at big ugly plastic crap in my tank!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

In retrospect, the only downside to this sort of pipes, is that the slits on the outflow are just large enough to eat/murder all of my endler fry and now my new cherry shrimp 

I'm going to have to put a small piece of screen over the slots and hope that does the job..


----------



## Ste_J (Nov 6, 2005)

How long are intake pipes? I mean length inside the tank? Are they a similar length to the eheim ugly green pipes


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

The intake pipes are 12" long.


----------



## Ste_J (Nov 6, 2005)

thats great - Thank you


----------



## fishwhisperer (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a set of lily pipes, does anyone have anymore updates. Should I contact the scientific place? Iunknown, do you have anymore? I need a set for an XP2 (5/8 tubing). Thanks. Also what is the price?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*still going strong I c*

I can't believe that this thread is still alive, but as to the price, I paid $55.00 for the pair. I don't know what the status of his work is right now but I'm sure that he's busy (especially after Katrina hit us)... And to aleviate your fears, they fit the 5/8 tubing that is used for my Ehiem so it should be fine for your XP2. I don't even use anything to tighten them to either, its so snug!


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow! Only $55 for the pair?! That's less than just one of the ADA tubes! :icon_eek: He could make a killing! *hint hint*


----------



## fishwhisperer (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks styxx1, IUNknown sold me a set and they are in the mail now. They were more than $55, but a good deal none the less...or atleast as good of a deal that glass filter tubes can be .


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Glass spraybar*

Well here is the link







to the picture of a glass spraybar currentlyon sale @ www.aquaessentials.co.uk Of course it is also $100.00 UK Pounds and no telling what the shipping is on something delicate like this. Maybe someone could use the photo as a guide for making one by themselves!?


----------



## nailed (Apr 21, 2004)

I did not read all the way through this post but I would like to toss in a few pennies.

The clear PVC can be bent with out turning white. I have done this using a bending spring and a heat pad. The one thing that I did find is tat you can only get so much of a U before it all goes down hill. If you want to bend your own PVC drop me a PM first so I can help you out a little more. I’m slow on the PM on this site. 

One other thought is that you could go with the clear tubing and use the normal 90*. I don’t know on how your tank will be set up but that will hide a lot of what shows.


----------

